# Central American Biotope



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay so I'm looking to make my current attempt at a Central American Biotope a little more real...

Currently I have the picture that is below... with java ferns soon to come on the driftwood




























The PVC pipe is gone now, the top picture is the most recent

Tank is 37 gallons (30x12x22) with an Aquaclear 50

Inhabitants - Firemouth (3") and a 7" Synodontus Eupterus (i know from Africa so he doesn't fit the biotope) but he's the lone survivor of an ick outbreak that killed everything from my last setup, so he's gonna stay for now...

What kind of upper swimmers could I do that are native to central america that would be accepted by these fish?

Also, if I were to take the catfish back to my LFS, what kind of bottom dweller (native to CA) would fit the tank well?

Thanks!!


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, I looked, and while my search is by no means exhaustive, I didn't have much luck for Central American catfish that would fit in your tank and are commonly found. I do believe that there is at least one species of Sturisoma (twig cats) that is Central American. The species name _panamense_ kind of gave it away!

I myself have been contemplating a tank similar to this, and I kind of talked myself out of it, not that it wouldn't be cool! I asked some folks on a forum who have collected down there for some species that would be found in the region.

Many of the livebearers are native to the area, and there are some tetras in the genus Astyanax that are also native, such as the blind cave tetra, which is A. mexicanus, and comes in a non-blind form, as well, if you can find it.

I should add, as well, that Java fern is an Asian species.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

haha good call on the java fern, i was just thinking it because it was a low light plant that would most likely not get eaten 

Funny you should mention mexican blind cave tetras, because at my local aquarium they have a 30 gallon tank dedicated to them 

By livebearers do you mean like endlers and guppies?

What about south america? just to stay somewhat close to a biotope perhaps? I'm just thinking mid to top dwelling tetras that will stay out of the firemouth's way, some sort of catfish (any ideas for SA?), and possible plants?

I know I'm asking a lot of you, but I'd just like to get it right  and do you think my tank is okay-ish as of now when it comes to trying to look close to natural? :fish:


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Livebearers, such as Endler's and guppies, but also mollies, swordails, platies, and goodeids. There are all kinds of them!

There are plenty of South American catfish! Most Loricariids (plecos and relatives), Callichthyids (Corydoras and hoplo cats), Doradids (raphael cats), Pimelodids, and the like are all South American.

Many tetras are South American (there are some African species, as well, such as Congo tetras). . . most of the typically found tetra species, however, are South American.

Others that you will see include the hatchetfish (excellent jumpers!!!!)

Plants from South American include Echinodorus (swordplants. . . will usually require fertilizers), Sagitteria, Vallisneria, amongst others. Anubias are African. Cryptocoryne are Asian.

You have plenty of options, just do your research before you buy, stock your tank appropriately, and do your routine maintenance, and you'll be fine!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

okay so, if I were to take the catfish back, and get a school of say 6 panda cory catfish, a few more natural plants and a little driftwood to go along and make the tank a little more dense, and maybe 6 either endlers or some sort of upper dwelling tetra (any tips on tetras that live in a higher area of the tank?), how does that sound with the firemouth in that tank?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone?

My stocklist is looking to be something like one of these

1 male firemouth
1 female firemouth
6 mid dwelling schooling fish (help?)

or

1 male firemouth (already have)
6 panda cory cats
6 mid dwelling fish (again what species would be native to central / south america that would work with the firemouth?)


----------



## steveh28 (Feb 2, 2003)

First off, Central and South America are two completely different places. Central American waters are usually harder, have higher pH (7.5 to 8.5) and are clear water and usually a bit cooler. South American waters are very warm, soft and low pH (sometimes down to 4.0!) As you can expect, fish from these two places have very different needs and care requirements.

I would not recommend mixing corys and Central American cichlids. Most centrals are a bit too rough for the corys, and will nip the barbels off the corys. This makes it hard for corys to find food and usually leads to a slow death. That is if the Thorichthys don't just kill them right away.

As far as mid dwelling fish for your tank, any mollies or swordtails will be tough enough to put up with your Firemouths. You will have a hard time finding specific catfish to create a true biotope. If you go with guppies and/or endlers, you will probably just get expensive feeders for your Firemouths.

Also, to be a true biotope, you would need to pick an exact location, and duplicate it as best as possible. Everything from the right substrate (not gravel, most likely a sand and leaf litter mix), exact species you would find there, exact plant species, and finding the specific water conditions and duplicating them as well. This can be quite a tough task to do 100%, but you can do a Central American themed tank, or even more specifically, a Mexican themed tank (Firemouths are from Mexico).

As far as your two possibilities you posted in the previous post, the pair of Firemouths and get a group of mollies or swordtails would most resemble a biotope. If you want it as natural as possible, look for wild types. Montezuma swords (Xiphophorus montezumae) are amazing, but you could just get some Green Swordtails also. The wild livebearer hobby has really picked up in the past 10 years or so, making many species common.

Good luck with the tank and


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks!

Yeah I had a feeling that I'd be doing more of a "themed" tank

I'm buying some pool filter sand soon to help the effect and getting some more driftwood.

Fish-wise, I'm thinking about just getting another firemouth and some dithers for up top and that's it.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

just made the switch over to pool filter sand tonight, really excited with how it looks even though it's still "milky" as of right now...

The catfish is going back to the LFS this saturday, and still deciding on dither fish for tank mates...

I'm starting to toy with the idea of growing out silver dollars as the dithers... They have them at the LFS the size of quarters right now (ironic since their name is silver dollars :lol: )

Anyways let me know whatcha think, I'm thinking of just leaving the firemouth as the only cichlid in the tank for a while...

Pics of the tank soon to come!!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

=D> Gorgeous firemouth.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> just made the switch over to pool filter sand tonight, really excited with how it looks even though it's still "milky" as of right now...
> 
> The catfish is going back to the LFS this saturday, and still deciding on dither fish for tank mates...
> 
> ...


Sand is great for firemouths. I wouldn't get silver dollars because they get to be 6''+. I don't even recommend them for a 4' tank, because I have had one kill himself. They are so skittish that if the get spooked they will hit the side of the tank fast. I would just go with a pair of firemouths and some swordtails or platties. They make great tank mates and are actullay CA fish if you want to keep a true CA theme. Plus it will be a very colorful tank. Nice firemouth btw.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks all, the firemouth interestingly enough changed back to a lighter color on his body when I changed to the sand (partly because he was stressed, and partly a camoflage thing I think).

What are your recommendations with making a pair from an existing male?

Should I buy say 3 fish that are identifiably females?

Thanks!

oh pics! The tank is still a little milky from the change but it's doing well, let me know what you think, and I'm pretty sure I'll be adding a few low light plants to help with creating shadows and providing more color to the tank


















Check out the throat!









Day 2


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay so when I went to get my dithers at the LFS, I made a small impulse buy... Don't hate, I'll be rehoming him in a few months to a 75... But here's a few updated pics of the tank and the impulse buy =P He was too gorgeous to pass up



















Isn't he ADORABLE??


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Ps im aware it has moved away from a CA theme and become CA/SA


----------

